# First Scorpion



## plecsarebetta (Dec 12, 2005)

We got this new guy today and judging by the size I think it may be a pregnant female (but not sure) as the store said all 3 came in together and compared to the others this one was huge


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

A scorpion? Why would you want a scorpion?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice lookin emp,

Looks like its preg to me, Its cool watching all of the little 
babies ride on the mothers back when they are born.


----------



## plecsarebetta (Dec 12, 2005)

shes settling in nicely now and seems to have a good attitute and not too aggressive .....We are about to have a storm and this seems to have re-energized her lol.....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice scorpion


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Most emps are doscile, Ive seen a few though that are really 
really aggressive.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

That is one fat cat.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

It's nice and fat.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice and fat indeed. have u held it yet?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

No holding yet she is indeed pregnant.Keep the humidity at 80 percent when the babiesd are born. Once the babies are born she will become agressive but as you can sympathize that is entirely normal. Also leave her alone with the babies to much disturbance may cause her to eat them. Nontheless you will have much better luck at raising the babies if they are kept with the mother. Make sure she gets a lot to eat now until delivery day. Then reduce the feedings a bit. Any more baby Q's please ask as I have raised babies for a time.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> nice and fat indeed. have u held it yet?


You can hold a scorpion?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> nice and fat indeed. have u held it yet?


You can hold a scorpion?








[/quote]
I've seen people do it, but I wouldn't dare. Too grat a risk of being stung, the scorpion falling, or getting pinched by those powerful claws. Ialways used a plastic cup to move them around.

I gave my emperor scorpion colony away when a few of them looked that fat. I just assumed they were eating too much. I guess I should have held on to them to see what happened.


----------



## plecsarebetta (Dec 12, 2005)

Omnius said:


> No holding yet she is indeed pregnant.Keep the humidity at 80 percent when the babies are born. Once the babies are born she will become agressive but as you can sympathize that is entirely normal. Also leave her alone with the babies to much disturbance may cause her to eat them. Nontheless you will have much better luck at raising the babies if they are kept with the mother. Make sure she gets a lot to eat now until delivery day. Then reduce the feedings a bit. Any more baby Q's please ask as I have raised babies for a time.


 cheers bro







I intend to keep the babies with her as theres plenty of room.... she was pretty aggressive yesterday but thats understandbale with the ride in the car etc...today shes all settled in and was running around with a cricket gripped by its head lol... I am keeping her in the basement for the time being as theres less disturbances down there (no dogs,cats,vacume cleaner etc)


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great looking scorp, feels creepy holding one


----------



## plecsarebetta (Dec 12, 2005)

She's still too moody to hold at the moment but heres a couple of pictures I took last night after feeding the new guy


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

They get moody when prego but will calm down when the babies are free moving, these are semi social animals so you can keep them together for a while, as they are often found in communities in the wild. Hint make sure to give her two or three hiding spaces, one damp, one dry, and one inbetween this will allow her to choose what she likes best which will relieve stress on her.

PS Mine was very friendly after her babies were more independant, their sting is irrelevent unless you are allergic to bees.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I would hold my emp quite a bit.

I dont dare try now with my African Fat tail


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

^ LOL I would not try it with any fat tail EVER!


----------

